# Healthy Vegetarian Eatting



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Healthy Vegetarian Eating*

This seems like the right place to post this thread, but let me know if there's a better place and I can move it.

I've been going vegetarian (lacto-ovo vegitarian to be specific) for the past year now and I need some advice. I know that to keep from getting malnurished vegetarians need a wide variety of food. Can anyone tell me what fruits/veggies/nuts/ect. they get for a vitamin or protein? And does anyone know any good recipies or a site where I can get some recipies? I like to cook and prefer to make everything from scratch but it's kind of hard when I've never cooked without at least one dish of meat in the meal. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Your best option for protein is probably dairy, for example cottage cheese and Greek yogurt. As for minerals and nutrients, this might help. And for recipes, the Joy of Cooking has a vegetarian edition, which I happen to have in .pdf-if you'd like I can upload it somewhere.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> This seems like the right place to post this thread, but let me know if there's a better place and I can move it.
> 
> I've been going vegetarian (lacto-ovo vegitarian to be specific) for the past year now and I need some advice. I know that to keep from getting malnurished vegetarians need a wide variety of food. Can anyone tell me what fruits/veggies/nuts/ect. they get for a vitamin or protein? And does anyone know any good recipies or a site where I can get some recipies? I like to cook and prefer to make everything from scratch but it's kind of hard when I've never cooked without at least one dish of meat in the meal. Thanks to anyone who can help.


Faux meat products are increasing in popularity, even among meat eaters. They sell them in all supermarkets here in New Zealand, and are getting increasingly cheaper. I was once browsing through the shelves only to find that the Vegan Bacon tray was Totally empty!

It's a great investment I reckon because they're Very filling. If you're just going to eat tofu you're going to want to eat More of it and thus you'll spend more money.

They have vegetarian sausages, vegetarian gourmet burgers, bacon, meat balls, lasagne, etc. I don't really eat them because I miss meat (I don't even remember how it tastes like. . Give one of those faux meats to a cat and they won't eat it) I eat them because I just like feeling full, haha. I like good food .. pretty much all there really is to life


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

You don't need to worry about protein. Get it from nuts, from cheese, from vegetables, from faux-meats, from lentils....... it shouldn't be a worry. 
I'd probably suggest using faux meats a bit, especially whilst you get used to it. But there are lots of dishes that don't involve anything like that.

supercook.com is good because you just enter what you have and it tells you what you can make.

http://studentrecipes.com/recipes/vegetarian/

http://www.veggieboards.com/

Something super easy is just rice with beans, could be in a sauce, gravy or whatever. Add a vegetable to that, any vegetable really.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

panopticon said:


> Your best option for protein is probably dairy, for example cottage cheese and Greek yogurt. As for minerals and nutrients, this might help. And for recipes, the Joy of Cooking has a vegetarian edition, which I happen to have in .pdf-if you'd like I can upload it somewhere.


Thanks for the chart, I was looking for something like that, it helps a lot. If it's not a bother I would greatly appreciate the .pdf.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Thanks for the chart, I was looking for something like that, it helps a lot. If it's not a bother I would greatly appreciate the .pdf.


No problem.

https://hotfile.com/dl/211285267/3dac062/Joy_of_Cooking_-_All_About_Vegetarian_Cooking.pdf.html


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

panopticon said:


> No problem.
> 
> https://hotfile.com/dl/211285267/3dac062/Joy_of_Cooking_-_All_About_Vegetarian_Cooking.pdf.html


Thank you.


----------

